# fstab-Unrecognized mount option"uid=1000" [SOLVED]

## Impalatore-polacco

Hy,

this is my fstab: 

```
/dev/sda1    /    reiserfs    notail       0 1

/dev/sda2   /media/virtuals   ext3   auto,user,rw,sync,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0000   0 1

/dev/sda5   none      swap      sw   0 0

proc        /proc     proc    defaults          0 0

shm       /dev/shm  tmpfs    nodev,nosuid,noexec          0 0

```

 but when i try to mount /dev/sda2 it say to me: 

```
EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "uid=1000" or missing value

```

I wanna the /dev/sda2 writeable & readeable to the user uid=1000, any ideas??

----------

## link1305

That uid= option is only for fat and ntfs filesystems.  With ext3 you should be able to just mount the filesystem, and as long as the files ON the fs are readable by that user then you should be fine.  I don't think the permissions on the mount point are important.  If you want a user to be able to mount the fs, then you can add "user" to the options.

----------

## Impalatore-polacco

Ok, but I want to try to mount the partition to /media/virtuals, but the owner of virtuals/ is root, and when I try to change it with chown after I mount the partition the owner of virtuals/ return to be root, and my user can't to write anything

----------

## LiquidAcid

mount the fs to /media/virtuals, change to /media/virtuals and chown username:groupname .

that should give the user complete access to the mounted fs.

----------

## Impalatore-polacco

It seems to work...but only from terminal, I can create dir and files from my user to the directory virtuals (after doing chown my_user:my_group virtuals) only from terminal, when I open the dir virtual from X, I can't do nothing.

----------

## Impalatore-polacco

After reboot all things work, thx for help

----------

